# Paph. wardii 'Littlefrog Prince'



## littlefrog (Nov 11, 2013)

OK, I've been promising a picture. This is my own picture, I hope the award photo is better. I was close, so close, to my first FCC. I've been close a few times. This time evidently two judges scored above 90, the other scored 80 (hmmm...). They fought it out to 87 points (AM/AOS).







For those of you who care about size, here is the award sheet so you can see measurments.


----------



## Ray (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats, Rob.

Spelling is optional in judging?


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 11, 2013)

Evidently judgement is optional too. :wink:


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2013)

Speckles and dots everywhere. That's one scrumptious flower. I love it and
I should be so lucky. Congratulations.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2013)

A giant green one:clap::clap:

Given the 80+ (or in the 90's now?) awards to the species, this is a testament to the quality of this flower, and the fantastic range of form and color this species is capable of.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm really loving the more pastel Wardii's. 
Congratulations on your award! That plant is stunning!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Nov 11, 2013)

Just wonderful. Congratulations on the award.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody... 

More eye candy from ten years ago...


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 12, 2013)

That is great Rob,this last picture are the ones we use to see .
look forward to seeing you in London


----------



## Stone (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice one. Congratulations.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2013)

Amazing wardii . Love the new AM


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2013)

The group photo may just drive me over the edge...*heavy sigh*


----------



## eaborne (Nov 13, 2013)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------

